# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs Threads. In the mix #19



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs this one might take us to kick off.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope my next post is from the Mountains of South Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed south.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pffffffffffffft.




BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide to traveling charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Figured Rip would like this one.


----------



## KyDawg

Got delayed a few hours this morning, due to AC issues on my truck. I will get down that way sometime today.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

I like this one! Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> I like this one! Go Dawgs!



Me too.

Your aviator is gross Jeff.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Me too.
> 
> Your aviator is gross Jeff.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



That's my uncle Bob. He wouldn't fight in the Vietnam war and has never stopped his fight for world peace through music and dance or as he likes to say the arts.... Ha also hasn't put on a pair of shoes in 30+ years because he feels closer to planted earth when he feels the earth between his toes. On another note we haven't  let him attend any family function in 30+ years Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> That's my uncle Bob. He wouldn't fight in the Vietnam war and has never stopped his fight for world peace through music and dance or as he likes to say the arts.... Ha also hasn't put on a pair of shoes in 30+ years because he feels closer to planted earth when he feels the earth between his toes. On another note we haven't  let him attend any family function in 30+ years Go Dawgs!



I wouldn't have admitted he was part of the family!! 

Go Dawgs from Utah!

Safe travels Charlie!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> That's my uncle Bob. He wouldn't fight in the Vietnam war and has never stopped his fight for world peace through music and dance or as he likes to say the arts.... Ha also hasn't put on a pair of shoes in 30+ years because he feels closer to planted earth when he feels the earth between his toes. On another note we haven't  let him attend any family function in 30+ years Go Dawgs!



Every family has a skeleton in the closet family member. Most of us like to keep it on the down low. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Every family has a skeleton in the closet family member. Most of us like to keep it on the down low.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



We can't change who are family is..... Uncle Bob plays a role in the family and that's giving us a longer life. Don't they say laughter adds years to your life? If that's true my family will live long!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Every family has a skeleton in the closet family member. Most of us like to keep it on the down low.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Most of them flee to Utah; under the guise of superb trout fishing.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> Most of them flee to Utah; under the guise of superb trout fishing.



So Browning Slayer is what, your cousin?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend, dudes!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Dahlonega Georgia. I got to admit they got one of the best oyster bar up here I have ever ate at.


----------



## KyDawg

Is your uncle still alive Jeff?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Jeff's Uncle Bob is a dwag fan . .


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> So Browning Slayer is what, your cousin?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Is your uncle still alive Jeff?


 Yes he lives in Helen Ga.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeff's Uncle Bob is a dwag fan . .


 Uncle Bob isn't a fan of any sport. He attended Oglethorpe University.. He is an artist....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!



is that the fella that paints a dog on his head? Charlie should get that done.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> is that the fella that paints a dog on his head? Charlie should get that done.



No uncle Bob doesn't like FB or the Dawgs. He loves art, playing his flute, and is a lifetime member of the peace core. He also is a pioneer in Hydroponics...... He believes anything natural from mother earth is good for us... He's one with all living things... Charlie and uncle Bob wouldn't get along to well. Charlie likes bacon uncle Bob is a vegan,,,, Oh and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! 

Oh and uncle Bob.......


----------



## brownceluse

I guess Charlie is still full from all that southern cooking at the Smith house... Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs

Uncle Bob sounds like the man


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! 

Uncle Bob do his own body art???.......


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> No uncle Bob doesn't like FB or the Dawgs. He loves art, playing his flute, and is a lifetime member of the peace core. He also is a pioneer in Hydroponics...... He believes anything natural from mother earth is good for us... He's one with all living things... Charlie and uncle Bob wouldn't get along to well. Charlie likes bacon uncle Bob is a vegan,,,, Oh and Go Dawgs!



As long as ya'll don't let him vote he can live.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

No voting he is usually in the lower income areas on voting day making sure they vote. He feels that if he can get them to the polls his vote won't matter... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Tell Uncle Bob to call me, we're low on weed . . .





BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell Uncle Bob to call me, we're low on weed . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!



Uncle Bob is a consumer not a distributor..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from behind enemy lines. I am in Columbia S.C. tonight.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs from behind enemy lines. I am in Columbia S.C. tonight.



Other than their football team, I ain't got nothing bad to say about SC.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs been there many times Charlie Columbia is great place to use the bathroom.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 

Getting ready to eat some supper! !!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Charleston. Had me some fine soft shell crab today.


----------



## John Cooper

Morning Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## riprap

92.9  the game says we're in the mix. It's on now!


----------



## brownceluse

If they said it I believe it!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## gacowboy

Go dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> 92.9  the game says we're in the mix. It's on now!



Did they say if we were back or not Rip?


----------



## KyDawg

We might not be back we only played bout 12 freshmen last year.


----------



## KyDawg

UT played over 50 freshmen.


----------



## KyDawg

There water boy was a freshman.


----------



## KyDawg

They are saying that they might play 64 freshmen this year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## riprap

When UT gets done rebuilding they will be scary.


----------



## elfiii

Uncle Bob is still ugly.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Uncle Bob is in DC right. He's getting ready to help Billary get in the White House... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, from Ashville NC.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs 

Last night of work for this week tonight...... looking forward to a 4 day weekend......


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, from Ashville NC.



charlie is a travelin dog.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> charlie is a travelin dog.



It's DAWG! 

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> It's DAWG!
> 
> Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs headed to Daytona for the weekend!!!


----------



## elfiii

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs
> 
> Last night of work for this week tonight...... looking forward to a 4 day weekend......



Me too. Packing tonight and headed to deer camp bright and early tomorrow.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

elfiii said:


> Me too. Packing tonight and headed to deer camp bright and early tomorrow.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I've always liked hunting the new growth. My camo works better too


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs deer hunting in May.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and good luck Lee I hope you choot a big one.....!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Enjoy Daytona Jeff. Go Dawgs. I am back in Kentucky.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dogs letting me down right now in softball against Michigan! Hopefully we get it going, SOON! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on a long weekend! !!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from UTAH! 

The Vols suck...
Auburn Sucks...
Gators Suck....
And FSU sucks!

Happy Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## KyDawg

Amen Slayer. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from UTAH!
> 
> The Vols suck...
> Auburn Sucks...
> Gators Suck....
> And FSU sucks!
> 
> Happy Memorial Day weekend!




Go Dawgs! !


----------



## Matthew6

Happy memorial weekend pups and Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

32>28.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from sunny Fl!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from sunny Fl!!!



Go Dawgs from Daytona Beach!!


----------



## KyDawg

Wish I was in Daytona. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs just kicking back and relaxing! !!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Just got back from the Savannah Bass Pro. That aquarium has some HUGE bream in it. I seriously thought about diving in there and grabbing me a few to fry tonight! 

Have a safe weekend, fellas!     

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope yall have a safe and Fun memorial Day.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on a Memorial day weekend. ...... have fun....... be safe......... and never forget ....... The ones who gave their lives so we can enjoy our freedom! !!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!! Daytona is nice tonight Charlie!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs down in Fl. ..... up in KY. ...... stuck in AL. ....... GO DAWGS


----------



## riprap

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs down in Fl. ..... up in KY. ...... stuck in AL. ....... GO DAWGS



Don't think I want to be in that traffic this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Don't think I want to be in that traffic this weekend.



I don't even like being the traffic in Adairville. Lot of tractors on the road up here right now due to Tobacco setting.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! 

Gotta make a run to Chattanooga today, but I know the back roads.........


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a beautiful day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs 

Man I picked the perfect weekend to take off work!!!!!!

Enjoy the weekend friends


----------



## KyDawg

It is nice up here too John. It could stay this way year around for me.


----------



## John Cooper

Yes it could Charlie. .....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah! Hiking for the Slayer family this morning.

Hope everyone has a safe weekend!


----------



## Silver Britches

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from Utah! Hiking for the Slayer family this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe weekend!



You are so rubbing it in, bro! 

Browning, have you ever went out there and yelled from the top of your lungs "GO DAWGS!"? If not, then why the heck not? Get it done and represent the Dawg nation out there, man! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> You are so rubbing it in, bro!
> 
> Browning, have you ever went out there and yelled from the top of your lungs "GO DAWGS!"? If not, then why the heck not? Get it done and represent the Dawg nation out there, man!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Heck yeah! And come football season, my Bronco is decked out in flags and magnets!

Shot my cow Elk in my lucky Bulldog sweatshirt! She even smiled for the camera..


----------



## Browning Slayer

I even have my neighbors watching the Dawgs on TV!

Representing like a DAWG!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## Silver Britches

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck yeah! And come football season, my Bronco is decked out in flags and magnets!
> 
> Shot my cow Elk in my lucky Bulldog sweatshirt! She even smiled for the camera..





Browning Slayer said:


> I even have my neighbors watching the Dawgs on TV!
> 
> Representing like a DAWG!



Yes, sir! Browning Slayer is a DGD!   

A lot of DGD post in these threads! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs flying the red and black in the sun shine state myself!!


----------



## KyDawg

Watch out for them Gators Jeff.


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs flying the red and black in the sun shine state myself!!



Jeff, I usually do the Daytona side myself but every other year I hit Tampa and when I do I stop off at the Cracker Barrel on SR24 (UF's Exit) and mark my territory like a DAWG does! 

My wife thinks I'm Crazy but it's personal!

She also thought I was Crazy to pull off the side of 85 by the Mall of Georgia to pick up this Flag which fell off someones car... Of course I had to make some adjustments and remount it...









Gators suck! Go DAWGS SIC EM!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Jeff, I usually do the Daytona side myself but every other year I hit Tampa and when I do I stop off at the Cracker Barrel on SR24 (UF's Exit) and mark my territory like a DAWG does!
> 
> My wife thinks I'm Crazy but it's personal!
> 
> She also thought I was Crazy to pull off the side of 85 by the Mall of Georgia to pick up this Flag which fell off someones car... Of course I had to make some adjustments and remount it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gators suck! Go DAWGS SIC EM!



And that Flag still flies in Utah once a year!










GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## fish hawk

Gators sux......Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

What's funny is I used to see mostly Gator fans down here. We make at least two trips a year here most of the time three. Now I see a lot of FSU fans.... Got to love it!!! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

I survived 5 years of life down in FL. From 1980-1986 ...... I lived outside of Orlando. It was funny even back then how the "FL natives" would switch between 3 teams....... you know which ever one was winning that year.........

Go Dawgs. ..... been a DAWG all my life and never once thought of pulling for anyone else. .........


----------



## KyDawg

Gators fans have to have one or two backup plans.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Go dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a Memorial Day weekend. Thanks to all those that have served our country.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs headed back to the best state in the south!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!

Safe travels today and Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

UGA DB Rashad Roundtree ready to report. Link

Rashad Roundtree
4-star safety from Lakeside High School. His father is the sheriff of Augusta.

See the video interview in the link above.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

I am thinking this Roundtree kid is gonna leave his mark.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## KyDawg

Morning you bunch a hairy Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Morning you bunch a hairy Dawgs!



Back at you Charlie!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ..... well its time to head back to work.......

GO DAWGS working for a living!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs at work!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Yes, sir, I'm 'bout ready to see Chubb slice through some defenses!!!! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs counting cows.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Yeah!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff got football fever tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

UT folks on the talk show today, pretty much mentioned nobody but the Dawgs. I think Georgia is on their minds.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs beating UT.


----------



## Silver Britches

You DGD are on a roll! 

Here's a great article on one of our 3-star recruits (Juwuan Briscoe). http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015...ind-uga-db-signee-juwuan-briscoe-isnt-scared/







Here's the link to his Hudl page with a video of his 2014 season highlights. Remember, he's just a lowly 3-star recruit!  

http://www.hudl.com/athlete/3045961/highlights/180208375/v2 

Good Lawd keep this boy dedicated to his school work and away from weed and memorabilia dealers! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## John Cooper

Early morning Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

September will be here before you know it. Hope the coaches have the Dawgs ready for a tough schedule. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for the night crew!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
Auburn sux


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah! Have a great weekend! This Dawg is loading the truck for a long weekend here!







And going after Natives...


----------



## brownceluse

You suck Slayer!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!

I am envious. ..... Slayer


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> You suck Slayer!!! Go Dawgs!!!



i agree. Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder what slayer is fishing for, he got some nice bait.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Wonder what slayer is fishing for, he got some nice bait.



striper candy Went thru Talking Rock yesterday Charlie on the way to Carters Lake.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> striper candy Went thru Talking Rock yesterday Charlie on the way to Carters Lake.



Did you tell my long lost kin Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Did you tell my long lost kin Go Dawgs.



yep.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Talking Rock Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pfffffffffffffft . .




BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## gacowboy

GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Somebody swat that bug flying around in here.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go Duck's cheerleading coach . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs! 
From Athens, Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs!
> From Athens, Ga.



Tell UGA I said duh huh. He'll know what you mean.


----------



## Da Possum

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go Duck's cheerleading coach . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 837273


----------



## mrs. hornet22

KyDawg said:


> Tell UGA I said duh huh. He'll know what you mean.





That dawg's fur is soft as a bunny wabbit. NO LIE.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go Duck's cheerleading coach . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 837273



This is not a Duck's thread, Quack.
Go Dawgs!
UGA cheerleader and my main man Matthew(DGD)


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

Hunker down, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Matthew, I mean go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs hanging around the smoker all night!!! I'll sleep good tomorrow!


----------



## Matthew6

rollllllllllllllll tidezzzzzzzzzzzzz doggies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !! 


We still own this state !!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

have a nice weekend mutzzzz


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## gacowboy

98 Days till kickoff !! GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!
> 
> 
> We still own this state !!



Naw, we just letting yall rent it for a year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for Brown. He is a DGD.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Richland.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers catching big ga trout today. Wonder how many that momon dawg caught today.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs catching zzzzz'ssss today!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!!! Left the mountains just in time before the rain hit!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

How many days Jeff?


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Wonder what slayer is fishing for, he got some nice bait.





Matthew6 said:


> striper candy Went thru Talking Rock yesterday Charlie on the way to Carters Lake.



We were fishing for some Native Browns and Cutthroats... Something you boys in the SouthEast don't have much of... 

Eat your hearts out flatlanders... 










AND A GO DAWGS from Utah!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> We were fishing for some Native Browns and Cutthroats... Something you boys in the SouthEast don't have much of...
> 
> Eat your hearts out flatlanders...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND A GO DAWGS from Utah!!




Go dawgs for kids in Utah catching trout.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Got to say I am a little jealous Browning.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## KyDawg

Nothing like a Dawg fan. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles!


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Go CrimiNoles!



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Go dawgs



Hey Bruiser, hows things down in God's country.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hahira.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Thugs and Criminoles!



Roll tidezzzzzzzzz


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go You Hairy Dawgs On Your Birthday!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cool spring day in the bluegrass.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on cool day in the office!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's GREAT to be a Gator hater!

THWT!

And...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! I hate Orange.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
Orange is the ugliest color that they'll ever be.


----------



## KyDawg

But Orange is back.


----------



## riprap

We are not going to get it done without freshmen! I have 2016 circled for Obama leaving office and a UGA NC! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

If 2016 is the year I'm fine with that!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.....!!!!
Auburn Sux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ! ! 

Orange sux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
Bama Sux


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Hope the west doesn't embarrass the SEC again this year. They are weak weak weak.


----------



## KyDawg

I got tired of making excuses for the west when talking to non-sec fans.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Bzzzzzzzz, I meant Roll Tide.  We run this state too.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> Bzzzzzzzz, I meant Roll Tide.  We run this state too.



"I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Cogburn!"

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! I hope we can handle the orange freshmen coming back.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891

Happy Friday Dwag fans!


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## riprap

Maybe that's what UT fans mean when they say they're back. The freshmen ARE coming back.


----------



## KyDawg

According to one poster over in the Georgia QB thread, they have started all freshmen against us the last two years.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> According to one poster over in the Georgia QB thread, they have started all freshmen against us the last two years.



That's what happens when you get an education from Knoxville... 

UT sucks!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a good one, boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Alabama commit earns UGA offer at camp http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015/06/05/alabama-commit-earns-uga-offer-at-camp/










> “They just kept telling me to stay home and be a Dawg,” he said.





> How does the UGA offer affect Johnson’s commitment to Alabama? “I’m not sure what to think about the Georgia offer,” he said. “I know I’m committed to Bama. I’m really liking Bama. I don’t see myself de-committing. But I do like Georgia.”





Hope the boy stays home! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Silver Britches said:


> Alabama commit earns UGA offer at camp http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015/06/05/alabama-commit-earns-uga-offer-at-camp/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the boy stays home!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



With that three tone hair he looks like he could be an academic all American.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Campton Ga!!


----------



## KyDawg

We could use him, but I think he is a long way from Georgia for now.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

He's going to Bamma. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Bamma can have him,they need him!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. .....


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Saturday Morning!

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## Matthew6

happy saturday puppies. roll tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


>



ouchie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs! ! !



This^^^^^^.


----------



## Silver Britches

GOOOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAWWWWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs born and raised in the best state in the country and in the south!!! Jawja!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Jesup, Home of Lindsay Scott.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Jesup, Home of Lindsay Scott.



And Jone's Kitchen! Some off the best home cooked food in the state of Georgia and worth checking out if you're ever in that area. Their sweet tea is also the best I've ever had. The owners are also huge Dawg fans, so that makes it even better.

By the way, the QB transfer we just got is from there, too. Bet he's ate at Jone's Kitchen a time or two.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Jesup, Home of Lindsay Scott.



never heard of her.  is she famous actress or something?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs smoking some ribs and cheeken  for the wife and kids!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. .... just got done eatin a little Q.....


----------



## Silver Britches

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs. .... just got done eatin a little Q.....



Same here. But I cheated and ordered mine from Sonny's BBQ!  I'm so full right now, I'm going to go outside and find a large mud hole to wallow around in for a few hours.


GO YOU BBQ EATIN' DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed to the Nashville zoo later today for Grandson's 6th Birfday Party. Guess I will have to eat some of those nuts that you get out of the machine to feed Monkeys.


----------



## KyDawg

6 Lindsay is a he.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs headed to the Nashville zoo later today for Grandson's 6th Birfday Party. Guess I will have to eat some of those nuts that you get out of the machine to feed Monkeys.



Just close your eyes and pretend you're eating a big fat BBQ pork sandwich. You'll never know the difference! 

Happy birthday to your grandson! 

Enjoy them peanuts, Charlie! 

GO YOU PEANUT EATING, BUT WISH YOU WERE EATING BBQ, DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Silver, that makes it more better.


----------



## KyDawg

We need to lock this one before the Kickoff.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!! 2 hours left and all the cheeken and poak come off the smoker!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
FSU Sux


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> FSU Sux


Yes they do


----------



## KyDawg

Rainy Morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> FSU Sux



this!

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> Yes they do



Your aviator is killing me 6. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> this!
> 
> Go Dawgs from Utah!



Love that avatar


fsu sux.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs dreaming of fishing Guntersville with Rip!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go You Hairy Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go You Hairy Dawgs!!!!!!



go pupzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Short video interview with Jacob Eason at end of the article. http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2015/06/09/new-good-morning-from-jacob-easons-hometown/

Can't wait to see him in red and black! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

It's a great day to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! 

Is pookie really a thug?????


----------



## Silver Britches

Starting to get hot out there, boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs! ! ! ! !
> 
> Is pookie really a thug?????



pookie be bad.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Coolidge Georgia.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Suches, Ga. If anybody needs their lawn or garden watered, I'll be glad to come over and set up my tent to camp for the night.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bulldawgborn

KyDawg said:


> It's a great day to be a Georgia Bulldawg.



Only on the days that end in Y


----------



## bulldawgborn

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

You know FSU used to be my second favorite team, I grew up less than an hour from their stadium and have actually seen them more live than I have Georgia. But their fans have become  total idjits. They were like a minor league team for many years and have bout as much tradition as the new football playoffs.

Now I feel better. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU FIRED UP DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah... 

Went 4 wheeling yesterday...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from Utah...
> 
> Went 4 wheeling yesterday...



While you were out joy riding I met Hitler reincarnate. He did my root canal


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> While you were out joy riding I met Hitler reincarnate. He did my root canal



Heck, if you were here I would have pulled the tooth out, fed you alcohol and took you riding!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, if you were here I would have pulled the tooth out, fed you alcohol and took you riding!



i would have let you.   I was giving that great consideration sunday night bout 11 pm.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pfffffffffffffffft.








BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tidezzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## KyDawg

6 shouldn't you be out night fishing for carp or such.


----------



## Silver Britches

Rise and shine, boys! 

Have a great weekend, too! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down south in peach country.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Chicago.....


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from Chicago.....



thug


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> thug



Got here yesterday and headed back to Utah in 4 hours..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Got here yesterday and headed back to Utah in 4 hours..



good.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> good.



May be moving to Iowa...


----------



## Silver Britches

Great read on Roquan Smith! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> Great read on Roquan Smith!
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



He seems well grounded and I think he will make his mark in Athens.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

My wife would be glad to make ya'll some of these . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! No thanks Quack!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

She made the Hornets a uga one, had to carry that ugly rednblack thing in my truck.


----------



## KyDawg

Wish you had a pic of the ones you made the Hornets Quack.


----------



## KyDawg

By the way,,,,,,,,GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> She made the Hornets a uga one, had to carry that ugly rednblack thing in my truck.



You never mentioned she was making UGA ones....... I'm glad you had to ride it around with ya.... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

go momon dogzzzzzz moving to iowa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Wish you had a pic of the ones you made the Hornets Quack.




I'll send Mrs.Hornet a PM and get her to post one for ya.




brownceluse said:


> You never mentioned she was making UGA ones....... I'm glad you had to ride is around with ya.... Go Dawgs!!





Truck still stanks and wants to pooch kick rockzzz . .


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Truck still stanks and wants to pooch kick rockzzz . .[/QUOTE]

Be careful pooch kicking rocks last time I did that I ended up at the emergency room... Go Dawgs and Go pesky nats!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs drinking beer and washing mobile homes.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs drinking beer and washing mobile homes.



Go Dawgs from Utah! 

And I could make SO many jokes about the mobile home washing...


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from Utah!
> 
> And I could make SO many jokes about the mobile home washing...



The border between Alabama and Georgia is open. No way we can keep all the bamers out.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs down in GOD'S  COUNTRY...... ILA, GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs right here in Bethlehem Ga!!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs!!  Ready for some football.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in THE State.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs fans ....... the greatest fans in the world!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Sunday morning  Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!!



go dwags.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs getting a lot of great verbal commits lately! 

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## KyDawg

Go                                  Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Matthew6

dogs go.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> go dwags.



Your aviator is killin' me 6. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Dixie Ga.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Your aviator is killin' me 6.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



here to serve sir.


----------



## Matthew6

volsux.cant wait for the tide to make it 9, nine, nueve (9) , in a row. rtr.


----------



## Browning Slayer

6, quit bumping that stupid Bama thread... 

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Not sure about the rest of you, but I'm 'bout ready to see some temps in the low 60s! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

KyDawg said:


> Wish you had a pic of the ones you made the Hornets Quack.



Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs.



Now that looks good Mrs. hornet.


----------



## KyDawg

I think Quack designed that flower arrangement.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Nice Mrs Hornet!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> go.



Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Roll Tide!



This^^^^^^^


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go. Go. Go Georgia Bulldawgs.


----------



## Headhunter1

Going to be a good one in Athens this year between my Tide and the Dogs. Any word on another Blackout?

Oh yeah.......ROLL TIDE!


----------



## KyDawg

Don't think they will ever try that again. That is one of those things that might work once, but ultimately you have to come out and perform. Dawgs obviously did not perform that night. At least in the first half.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go All You Hairy Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Ready to see them beautiful shiny red helmets a poppin'! C'mon football!

Beast of the East and SEC! 







GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Mrs Hornet is a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I'm BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK !!!


BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!! 



Ms Hornet post pics of her uga wreath ??


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK !!!
> 
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Hornet post pics of her uga wreath ??



^ Yeah, a page back.

There goes Chubb!







GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

mrs. hornet22 said:


> go dawgs!



cute puppies.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. How many days Jeff?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs.







Laaaaaaaaawd, Mrs. hornet actually takes worse pics than I do, but then again it IS a uga wreath, she didn't put the time and love in it like a GT wreath . . .


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaaaaawd, Mrs. hornet actually takes worse pics than I do, but then again it IS a uga wreath, she didn't put the time and love in it like a GT wreath . . .



That GT Wreath looks like something you'd find hanging on this guy's door!








GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Silver Britches said:


> That GT Wreath looks like something you'd find hanging on this guy's door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!





Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Lol.......

GO DAWGS! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> That GT Wreath looks like something you'd find hanging on this guy's door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Is that Quack???



GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Is that Quack???
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!



Looks more Like Butch.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

ut peeps thinking we scared of them. I believe they got it backards.


----------



## KyDawg

But you know ut is back. I think they have 60 freshmen again this year and every one of them is a 5 star.


----------



## KyDawg

Plus they have the best QB ever to play the game.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Looks more Like Butch.



Does he go by a 2nd name?? 

Go Dawgs in Utah! Just put in for my anterless tags.. Elk, mule deer and antelope!


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Does he go by a 2nd name??
> 
> Go Dawgs in Utah! Just put in for my anterless tags.. Elk, mule deer and antelope!



I killed an antlerless turkey this season Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> I killed an antlerless turkey this season Slayer.





I had a momma and about 10 poults running around my tent a few weeks ago... They weren't 5 weeks old. They were about the size of the chicks I brought home from CalRanch! Walked out to use the bathroom, they ran into the grass (about 2ft tall) and had NO CLUE where they were going.. I was watching the grass move around when they disappeared into it. Way cool!

At the end of the day, they'll all be food on my table! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

As of yesterday, 80 more days till kick off. 
1980 UGA National Champs. GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Browning Slayer said:


> Is that Quack???
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!



No surprise he is wearing ORANGE.


----------



## SCswampCAT

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

morning pups


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs! 

Charlie, I thought you said this thread would get us to the first kickoff? This thing hits 1,000 and gets locked in about 3 weeks.

And it's all quack's fault.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

UGA’s Sept. 5 season opener against Louisiana-Monroe will be televised by the SEC Network and has been set for a noon kickoff. ESPN has picked up the Bulldogs’ third game against South Carolina on Sept. 16 and has slated it for a 6 p.m. start time.

Georgia and Vanderbilt were already set to play on CBS in the 3:30 p.m. time slot on Sept. 12.

The only other kickoff time already set is annual matchup with Florida on Oct. 31 in Jacksonville. That will kick off at 3:30 p.m. and be televised by CBS, as usual.

Would've liked to have seen the Dawgs kickoff at least around 5 for the first game. Don't care for them noon kickoffs. Too hot and the crowd won't be in it as they would a later game.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Patton Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Sugar Valley Ga!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Good night all you Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Have a great weekend mutzzzzz. rtr.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go DAWGS  in the Classic City. aka Athens, GA.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on a Friday in Utah!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a rainy day in The Bluegrass.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!!





Neva seen soooooo many loserzzzz in one place at the same time . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neva seen soooooo many loserzzzz in one place at the same time . . .




That's cause you root for Tech and never have anybody in the stands!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tidezzzzzzzzz


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU PARTYING FRIDAY NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg ignoring them pesky insects.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just stay on da porch pupzzzzzzzzz... never in my life seen so many wannabezzzzzz..


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Tech and the Vols suck!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS! Tech and the Vols suck!



yep. volsuxzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. RTR


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> yep. volsuxzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Go DAWGS!!



Fixed it for ya!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Fixed it for ya!
> 
> I LOVE NICK SABAN, ROLL TIDE!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Mark Richt is my Daddy....




Fixed it again...

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Is it hot enough out there for y'all? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## KyDawg

Hey John.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night all you Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! 

Hey Charlie


----------



## brownceluse

Happy Fathers Day to all!! Bammers, Yeller Jackets, and you Dawgs!!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Fathers Day folks!

Smoker is fired up and the beer is on ice!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Happy Fathers Day folks!
> 
> Smoker is fired up and the beer is on ice!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Beer on ice at 6 am momon time. thats beautiful.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs and happy father's day


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Beer on ice at 6 am momon time. thats beautiful.



Had to start my butt early!!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Fine looking meat there 6. To bad you don't have as good of taste in football teams. Happy Father's day and GO Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Had to start my butt early!!
> 
> Go DAWGS!



looks good slayer. happy fathers day to all.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> happy fathers day to all.



This and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Yes, sir, Happy Fathers Day to all of you! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Sorry slayer, I though 6 put that fine grilling up there.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on father's day! !!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Sorry slayer, I though 6 put that fine grilling up there.




6 would be too busy going to McDonalds to have food like mine!!!Bama boy! SPAM in a CAN!!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog.The Red and Black,Georgia fight song,crisp fall air and that big G on the helmet.I still get butterfly's on game day...............Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> 6 would be too busy going to McDonalds to have food like mine!!!Bama boy! SPAM in a CAN!!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



my wife took me to a fine Malaysian eatery  in ATL.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs loading up headed to south FL.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hope all ya'll had a relaxing Fathers Day !!!




BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

happy monday pupzzzzzzzzzz and roll tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I'm willing to bet that Elfii, and many mo dwag fanzzz probably NEVA played a down of foosball in there life ??


I've lived it, been there, done that, have ya'll ??


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs out west.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm willing to bet that Elfii, and many mo dwag fanzzz probably NEVA played a down of foosball in there life ??
> 
> 
> I've lived it, been there, done that, have ya'll ??



I have never built an automobile, but I can tell when one rides good, and know they got to have gas to go.


----------



## KyDawg

Never made no bourbon, but can tell the good stuff from the rot gut.


----------



## KyDawg

I said burbon not moonshine Quack.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU LATE NIGHT DAWGS AND TROLLS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs living like Quack for a week in south FL!!!


----------



## Matthew6

happy roll tide tuesday to all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm willing to bet that Elfii, and many mo dwag fanzzz probably NEVA played a down of foosball in there life ??
> 
> 
> I've lived it, been there, done that, have ya'll ??



Yes. Yes I have. Defensive End and Special Teams. Thank you very much. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm willing to bet that Elfii, and many mo dwag fanzzz probably NEVA played a down of foosball in there life ??
> 
> 
> I've lived it, been there, done that, have ya'll ??



I might have played a down or two. The best year we ever had was our 8th grade team we only lost one game to Norcross the last game of the season 6-0. QB threw a pick 6 on their goal line with 3 seconds left on the clock. We beat them 13-3 in the playoffs to win the county championship. I hung up my pads in the 11th grade to chase girls and throw hay all summer so I could buy a truck. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm willing to bet that Elfii, and many mo dwag fanzzz probably NEVA played a down of foosball in there life ??
> 
> 
> I've lived it, been there, done that, have ya'll ??



I've made almost 1,000 skydives. Two of them were nekkid skydives, the reportage of which went global.  How many have you made? 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Hey dwags!


----------



## Nitram4891

only 157 more days left till yall come to ATL


----------



## Nitram4891

until then...


----------



## Nitram4891

Go jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891

Yall remember this?


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Nitram4891

Have a great day dwags!


----------



## Matthew6

ouchzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> ouchzzzzzzzzz.



No worries. One season and one win is all they got.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall remember this?





Why yes, YEZZZZZ I DO !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs out west.



Yes sir!

Go Dawgs in Utah!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes. Yes I have. Defensive End and Special Teams. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!





PFFFFFFFFFFt, wiminz flag foosball . . 





elfiii said:


> I've made almost 1,000 skydives. Two of them were nekkid skydives, the reportage of which went global.  How many have you made?
> 
> Go Dawgs!





Only a idjit would jump outta perfectly good airplane...


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only a idjit would jump outta perfectly good airplane...



Sez the king of nekkid twista.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

elfiii said:


> Sez the king of nekkid twista.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 840149


----------



## elfiii

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 840149



Gross.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at Colquitt County High School.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
Tennessee Sux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## mrs. hornet22

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> Tennessee Sux.



X2

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Punta Gorda Fl!!! Fishing is good Boiz!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Punta Gorda Fl!!! Fishing is good Boiz!!


----------



## KyDawg

Dang Jeff you just got back from vacation.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

This thing had got so far down the screen I almost did not find it. Go Dawgs back to the top.


----------



## KyDawg

And lets keep it there.


----------



## Silver Britches

Ain't nothing but a G thing, baby...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Just the one and only Nick Chubb.  That is all!

<script src="https://platform.vine.co/static/scripts/embed.js"></script>


Oh, yeah GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Silver Britches said:


> Just the one and only Nick Chubb.  That is all!
> 
> <script src="https://platform.vine.co/static/scripts/embed.js"></script>
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah GO DAWGS!



Easy Nick, don't get hurt dunking.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs making rich Yankees mad in south FL.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO HERSCHEL! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs making rich Yankees mad in south FL.!!!!!!!!



did you happen to run into the yankee thug known as Madanooker?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I might have played a down or two. The best year we ever had was our 8th grade team we only lost one game to Norcross the last game of the season 6-0. QB threw a pick 6 on their goal line with 3 seconds left on the clock. We beat them 13-3 in the playoffs to win the county championship. I hung up my pads in the 11th grade to chase girls and throw hay all summer so I could buy a truck. Go Dawgs!!!



I played up until 10th grade. I was small but I was slow.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> did you happen to run into the yankee thug known as Madanooker?



 Not that I know of......


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I played up until 10th grade. I was small but I was slow.



 Me too Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

good morning mutzzzzz.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday!

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend, Dawgs! Same to you closet Dawgs! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pffffffffffffffffft.





BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## KyDawg

I am gonna call Orkin and get this thread sprayed.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from Punta Gorda FL!! About ready to head back to the south!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffffft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!





brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from Punta Gorda FL!! About ready to head back to the south!!



its bad when you gotta drive north to get back to the south.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah! 

Great day for a hike...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from Utah!
> 
> Great day for a hike...



Got any Bears out there Slayer?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Got any Bears out there Slayer?



he would just kill it. 
 He murders elk and gators too.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dwags in utah killing bears while hiking.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs......From the Valley!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on the mountain! !


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Got any Bears out there Slayer?



Yes sir. Got Moose, ELK, Bison, Bear, Sheep, Antelope and Mulies...



Matthew6 said:


> he would just kill it.
> He murders elk and gators too.



I did put in for Tags...

GO DAWGS from Utah!! Although I might be saying Iowa  very soon...


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs out West.


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir. Got Moose, ELK, Bison, Bear, Sheep, Antelope and Mulies...
> 
> 
> 
> I did put in for Tags...
> 
> GO DAWGS from Utah!! Although I might be saying Iowa  very soon...



We will sign on one day and see a post form Browning Hawkeye.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> We will sign on one day and see a post form Browning Hawkeye.



corn slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> We will sign on one day and see a post form Browning Hawkeye.





Matthew6 said:


> corn slayer.



I Prefer Boone and Crockett Browning Slayer!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

This one is moving right along. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> This one is moving right along. Go Dawgs.



They'll be a new one before the season! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU LATE NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Oh and Bama sux!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> GO DAWGS from Utah!! Although I might be saying Iowa  very soon...



Dear God say it ain't so!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Dear God say it ain't so!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I'll know by the end of the day! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll know by the end of the day!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Good luck Bud......

My wife and I fell in love with Iowa when we traveled up to Souix City


----------



## brownceluse

The mid west is all that and a bag of chips. If I ever have to pack it all up and leave I'll be headed somewhere out there!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll know by the end of the day!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



good luck on your decision. nice avatar.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## KyDawg

Which ever way it turns out, I hope you will be happy with the decision Slayer.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## GeorgiaDawg7

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

go dwags in iowa.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Which ever way it turns out, I hope you will be happy with the decision Slayer.



Looks like I'm heading to Iowa!! It won't be Utah but it'll put me back chasing big whitetails!

Not to mention the pay will help me get over it..

GO DAWGS from Utah for now!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs in jail.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs wishin it was jan 1 1980 again


----------



## Matthew6

bama rollin the dawgs this year.


----------



## Matthew6

32-28.


----------



## Matthew6

go doggiezzzzzzzz huntin deer in iowa.


----------



## Matthew6

dogs are sleepin. roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6

go thugs in athenzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs wishin it was jan 1 1980 again



Please read you own sig line... 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs ignoring 6.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pfffffffffffffffft on the dwagzzzz..


BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## mark-7mag

Geeze Quack. I guess you can keep buzzing till November, then it'll be another 7-8 years before we have to listen to Tech fans


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs......Enjoy it while you can quack cause you know what they say about paybacks!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah..

Tech and the Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffft on the dwagzzzz..
> 
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!



Roll Tidezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GeorgiaDawg7

Oh yeah, it's going to get ugly in Atlanta that last Saturday in November at "Bobby Dude Stadium" GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Matthew6

GeorgiaDawg7 said:


> Oh yeah, it's going to get ugly in Atlanta that last Saturday in November at "Bobby Dude Stadium" GO DAWGS!!!



when you say ugly is that because Quack will be doing nekkid twister for the half time show.


----------



## John Cooper

Dang it 6 now I gotta bleach my mind!!!!!!!  That just wasn't right........

Go Dawgs! !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just 'cause I can . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Every team needs a Laskey !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Every team needs a Laskey !!!



Every team needs a Quack of a Fan too... 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Applebee to Washington

Washington caught it, thinking of Montreal and the Olympics, and ran out of his shoes right down the middle 80 yards! Gator Bowl rocking, stunned, the girders are bending now. Look at the score!
Nov. 8, 1975, Georgia 10, Florida 7
 - Larry Munson


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs remembering the Greatest college football announcer in history.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell don't like lightning and thunder. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs scared of playing bama this year.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!! Bamma SUX!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Things been quiet in TTown. Somebody must have got their box seats back.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Things been quiet in TTown. Somebody must have got their box seats back.



Think maybe some LEO's got run out of town.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Happy fourth of July you dwag fans!


----------



## Nitram4891

Yall enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Nitram4891

Drink a few beers!


----------



## Nitram4891

And watch is ole video to get pumped up!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets


----------



## Matthew6

roll tidezzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Matthew6

bama rollzzzzzzz the dwags twice this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> bama rollzzzzzzz the dwags twice this year.



You can roll the Dwags cause you don't stand a chance against the DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Bamma SUX!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!



Thug


----------



## KyDawg

Do we have a sign up in here saying Bugs and Bamers welcome?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Like the AVY Jeff.


----------



## Silver Britches

Ready to see some helmets clashing! C'mon college football! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Hunker down and go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

Be safe out there and have a great weekend, dudes! 



GOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## Matthew6

happy weekend lil puppies.


----------



## brownceluse

Go You Hairy Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
1981 Ga vs. Notre Dame replay at 8:00 tonight on SEC Network.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting soaking wet trying to fish today.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!

Happy 4th!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Happy 4th!!



Happy 4 th pups.


----------



## John Cooper

Happy independence day 

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Happy 4th and Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

Happy 4th all you Dawgs, football season will get here quick now.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tidezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hope everyone had a safe and relaxing 4th !!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Kevin Butler was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

happy sunday mutzzzzzzzz


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah! 

Nice morning for a waterfall hike!


----------



## Matthew6

wow. that is awesome.


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from Utah!
> 
> Nice morning for a waterfall hike!



That is awesome. Just goes to show that you might see a Dawg anywhere any time.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Sunday afternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Pickens county!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

good morning mutzzz.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

It's Great To Be A Georgia Bull Dawg!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Sgawd og


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cairo.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Macedonia!!!


----------



## daisyduke

but when was the last time you said *NATIONAL CHAMPIONS???*


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!!

Look, now we have bammers, vols, gnats and gators in this thread..


----------



## Browning Slayer

daisyduke said:


> but when was the last time you said *NATIONAL CHAMPIONS???*



When's the last time Florida beat GA Southern...


----------



## daisyduke

Browning Slayer said:


> When's the last time Florida beat GA Southern...



is that the best you got?? come on lol


----------



## Browning Slayer

daisyduke said:


> is that the best you got?? come on lol



That's got to be the most painful! Kind of like Bama losing to UL Monroe... I mean really... A loss to a Division 1 school? That has got to hurt!


----------



## Matthew6

daisyduke said:


> but when was the last time you said *NATIONAL CHAMPIONS???*



oooooooooowwwwwwwwccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## KyDawg

What in the world is going on in here. Somebody left the door open. Now we gonna have to spray again. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> What in the world is going on in here. Somebody left the door open. Now we gonna have to spray again. Go Dawgs.



You da mod! Starting zapping!! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> You da mod! Starting zapping!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



thug comment.  roll tide. morning miss daisy.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!



where are the dogs going.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> where are the dogs going.



To the National Championship game.... DUH!!! 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs........


----------



## KyDawg

6 got one foot out the door and the other one on a nanner peeling.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell lost another Georgia collar today. Guess he thinks money grows on trees.


----------



## KyDawg

Cant get a UGA collar up here. Guess I will have to order him one on-line.


----------



## KyDawg

I bet one of them UT fans prolly stole it. He goes down there sometimes. Aint bout a 1/4 a mile down there.


----------



## KyDawg

All they got is them ugly orange ones down there. I'd cut a piece of rope and put it on him fore I let him wear an ugly orange collar.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with a collarless dog.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Odell lost another Georgia collar today. Guess he thinks money grows on trees.






Odell might be trying to tell you sumpin . . .


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
Ga. Tach got honeycombs on there helments but yellow jackets don't make no honey...........idiots.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!! 
Good point Fishhawk


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> Ga. Tach got honeycombs on there helments but yellow jackets don't make no honey...........idiots.



^^this^^!

GO DAWGS from Utah!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> All they got is them ugly orange ones down there. I'd cut a piece of rope and put it on him fore I let him wear an ugly orange collar.





KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs with a collarless dog.



Charlie, I'd let my dog run out into traffic before I would let him wear an Orange collar!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Charlie, I'd let my dog run out into traffic before I would let him wear an Orange collar!



 i believe you.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> i believe you.



And I love my dog! My hatred for Orange runs deep!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> And I love my dog! My hatred for Orange runs deep!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs with red and black collars


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Charlie, I'd let my dog run out into traffic before I would let him wear an Orange collar!



Odell would run out in traffic if I put one on him.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

New collar ordered.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> New collar ordered.



Someone needs to put a collar on 6....

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Someone needs to put a collar on 6....
> 
> Go DAWGS!



i have a wife and kids; thats enough subjugation.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> i have a wife and kids; thats enough subjugation.




You had me at kids... I only have 1! 

Go DAWGS! NOLES suck!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> You had me at kids... I only have 1!
> 
> Go DAWGS! NOLES suck!



dogs go. noles and volsux.


----------



## elfiii

Wednesday afternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!Picked up another one.
http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/georgia-football/mirko-jurkovic-to-enroll-uga/
http://247sports.com/Bolt/Dawgs-add-a-big-man-for-2015-38080859


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from UTAH!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs



Quack is going to shoot you! 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Quack is going to shoot you!
> 
> Go DAWGS!



im moving to Utah Time to kick Madsnooker out of your basement. I need a hideout now. plane leaves at 3.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> im moving to Utah Time to kick Madsnooker out of your basement. I need a hideout now. plane leaves at 3.



Where's snook gonna' live now?


----------



## daisyduke




----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's GREAT to be a Gator hater!  


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!



yep.


----------



## fish hawk

^^^^^  at the avatar6


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!!

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## Matthew6

bzzzzzzzzzzzzz.    pfttttttttt.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> bzzzzzzzzzzzzz.    pfttttttttt.



Avatar of the month right there!! For that you get a Roll Dawgs!! Best I could do!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs having a fine weekend.


----------



## fish hawk

Yep.....go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!
Thank God I'm not a Tenn. Volunteer.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

56 Days Left!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Getting closer every day. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

happy saturday muttzzzzzzzz.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs eating maters out of the garden.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs eating maters out of the garden.



Do you grow squash and okra? Nothing better than fried okra and squash.


----------



## KyDawg

Yep had some of both tonight for supper. Also had green beans and new taters.


----------



## KyDawg

100 to go.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah for now! It's official, I'm moving to Iowa!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a steamy hot day in the Commonwealth.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Sum Sum Sumahh time Go Dawgs!!! It's hot in the deep south!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## GeorgiaDawg7

53 more days.. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bring on the Dawgs and the cool weather.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Bring on the Dawgs and the cool weather.



Yes, sir! I'm ready for some 60 degree temps!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs moving to Iowa.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go you hairy dogs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I am hoping for a good season. Go Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs in utah.


----------



## KyDawg

Nice selfie 6.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Nice selfie 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we got a real Mascot and the Voluntears are jealous.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Ain't nothing but a G thang, baby! 

GOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Orange is Ugly. Go Dawgs down in Ludowici.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs in utah.



THIS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs moving to Iowa.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tidezzzzz


----------



## KyDawg

Roll on out of here 6.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in South Georgia Peach Country.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS here, there and ery'where! 50 more to go


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Locust Grove.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS!

Vols suck!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs, I have a feeling slayer doesn't even drink orange juice


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Go dawgs, I have a feeling slayer doesn't even drink orange juice



Nope! We got apple in the fridge!

Go DAWGS! Vols suck!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope! We got apple in the fridge!
> 
> Go DAWGS! Vols suck!



daily volsux. thats all.


----------



## KyDawg

CMR has lost control of the UT team.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

38 more roll tides and this baby can be done.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO GEORGIA BULLDOGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> 38 more roll tides and this baby can be done.



Think we can make it without them.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

happy saturday mutzzzzz.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on what is going to be a scorching day in the Blue Grass.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS in Utah!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! It's Hawt!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Last page for this one. Go you Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS late in Utah!


----------



## Matthew6

go utah thugs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Yep.....Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs that can't wait for some football!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs in Utah!!

Vols suck!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs on a hot day in the south


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

One day Closer, Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Alright, get the picture now...Dawgs in their red tops with silver britches and red helmets...crowd of about 97,000, and they have been going bonkers waiting on this thing to kickoff. Watchya got, Loran?

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide doggies.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Gooo


----------



## SpotandStalk

Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Lock


----------



## SpotandStalk

It..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Down


----------



## SpotandStalk

Now


----------



## SpotandStalk

Please


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

dogs must be budy washing their mobile homes and drinkin pbr.


----------



## Silver Britches

To be continued...


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

evening sb. be careful, theres a thug lurking about.


----------



## rhbama3

This thread is over the limit. Please start a new one.


----------

